# CIS-E to Microsquirt time! Mk2 8v



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

After a year of sitting i finally grabbed a microsquirt to get my 86 mk2 running again. Probably the biggest wiring project I've undertaken. Swapped from auto to manual and the original harness just degraded and fell apart. Rather then replace with a used harness, decided to make the leap to the 21st century on a budget with microsquirt and junkyard parts.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Looking forward to your progress. Post those pics too.


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Butcher said:


> Looking forward to your progress. Post those pics too.


Definitely!


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Today I cut out the old harness, this is mostly new too me as far as wiring goes so im hoping it'll work in a few days.

The dub shop set me up with some really cool wires twisted etc and a cheat sheet to go from sensor to the connector and make trouble shooting colors easy. I started lining them out and taping them to the corresponding sensor wires and got a feel for how things will be laid out.

I think the ecu will go on the passenger side rain train, and the relays powering everything where the cis e ecu and icu used to be. As far as wiring the hall sensor, I did green to opt-in (+) red will be a separate 12v source and the ground (Brown wire) to the opt-in (-) on the MS. 

Not using a tps at this time, but in a few weeks plan too. On my list tomorrow to figure out is the fuel pump or pumps wiring, where to tap for key on and cranking power for the relays etc. 
Now for random photos


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tried to roughly figure out how to do ignition and I could use some help. As I have it, Hall sensor wiring will go: 
green/signal - option (+) 
Brown white stripe - optoin (-)
Red 12v - coil 15 (+)

My icm is Bosch 0-227-100-137
It has 4 wires on the current plug I pulled from the car. Green, black brown and green with white stripe. This is where I am stuck. 

I have it going green to coil terminal 1 (-)
Black going to coil terminal 15 (+)
Brown to ground
And green white stripe to ignition 1 out on microsquirt.

Is this right? Coil will be powerer by relay triggered by pin 15 on the ignition switch


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Lots of work to do. I'm curious how well the tuning goes.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Tylers_mk2 said:


> I do not think that wire goes there.


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Butcher said:


> Tylers_mk2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think that wire goes there.
> ...


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Butcher said:


> Tylers_mk2 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think that wire goes there.
> ...


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

It started! But I'm having timing issues with my flywheel


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

any updates?


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

be interesting to hear how this worked out


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

pigbladder said:


> be interesting to hear how this worked out


^ I'm interested as well. :thumbup:


----------

